# Medium cartel with size 11US 32 LASHED



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

i'm kinda surprised you fit a 11 lashed in a medium cartel. Lashed are the bulkiest boots i've ever ridden, and they broke down super quick. I was quite dissapointed with them. As long as you can fit your boots in them somewhat easily and do not have the straps maxed out I would try it.... but the fit will be that much worse once you get a little bit of ice and snow built up in your footbeds. You should be ok on the 158 with size 11's. Just make sure to center your boots so you have the same amount of toe and heel overhang.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

idshred said:


> i'm kinda surprised you fit a 11 lashed in a medium cartel. Lashed are the bulkiest boots i've ever ridden, and they broke down super quick. I was quite dissapointed with them. As long as you can fit your boots in them somewhat easily and do not have the straps maxed out I would try it.... but the fit will be that much worse once you get a little bit of ice and snow built up in your footbeds. You should be ok on the 158 with size 11's. Just make sure to center your boots so you have the same amount of toe and heel overhang.


Ah, yeah i heard some rumours about their poor wear... what boots you recommend over them?

So if they're fitting in you're reckoning they're fine?


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

fhendo190 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just got all my new kit sorted, last thing was the boots and i went for 2011/2012 32 lashed...
> These are for my burton cartel 2012 and Never summer SL 158.
> 
> ...


I had the same bindings and boots a couple of years back. My Lashed was a size 10 and it was a tight bit. Lashed boots are really wide. I would suggest you move up to a Large Cartel if you decide to keep them boots.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Jtsang2000 said:


> I had the same bindings and boots a couple of years back. My Lashed was a size 10 and it was a tight bit. Lashed boots are really wide. I would suggest you move up to a Large Cartel if you decide to keep them boots.


Any particular reason why? You think it'll limit riding in any way?
I know I prObs should go up but it'll be a massive hassle to do so. If it won't affect my riding I'll keep them despite the tight squeeze.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Riding a binding that is a squeeze is possible, but its far from optimal. Bindings like boards have a sweet spot for the straps and the heel cup / gas pedal. With a big size 11 on a M cartel you are pretty much maxing it out and are out of the sweet spot for comfort and performance.

I ride cartels (L) with burton rulers 11 with the reduced footprint. They fit with ease and I sometimes swap boards for a few runs with my buddy who has M cartel bindings. Its doable but I certainly don't feel as comfortable or as good response.

With a size 11 boot you need to get something pretty slim and not bulky also with reduced footprint tech. Of course make sure it fits your foot too.

Next time you get binding get L. They hardly way any more and you'll be more comfortable IMO.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

dreampow said:


> Riding a binding that is a squeeze is possible, but its far from optimal. Bindings like boards have a sweet spot for the straps and the heel cup / gas pedal. With a big size 11 on a M cartel you are pretty much maxing it out and are out of the sweet spot for comfort and performance.
> 
> I ride cartels (L) with burton rulers 11 with the reduced footprint. They fit with ease and I sometimes swap boards for a few runs with my buddy who has M cartel bindings. Its doable but I certainly don't feel as comfortable or as good response.
> 
> ...


Cheers... Only reason i'm hesitant is because i've already bought them and can't really take them back.
The only option i really have is to take the boots back and look for one with a smaller footprint. Might look into that. hm...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If you can't take them back you have several options.

1) Use them as they are with the M cartels, not ideal but perfectly doable.

2) Sell or swap your boots or bindings.

If the boots fit your feet well and you like them I would be inclined to change the bindings. 2012 cartels will sell easily and since they are on sale you could probably make the change for very little money. 
Or try a swap maybe someone on here wants the M and has the L which is too big for them.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking for some M Cartel Bindings (non-EST) for the right price.

Let me know if you are getting rid of these and going with the Large ones.

My local shop has Cartel's on sale and if your price is better than theirs I will take them off your hands.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

fhendo190 said:


> Any particular reason why? You think it'll limit riding in any way?
> I know I prObs should go up but it'll be a massive hassle to do so. If it won't affect my riding I'll keep them despite the tight squeeze.



Didnt ally affect my boarding only a PITA when strapping on after getting off the lift.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Jtsang2000 said:


> Didnt ally affect my boarding only a PITA when strapping on after getting off the lift.


You had 10s dude has size 11s so he is out of the sweet spot for the M IMO. Like I said I have ridden size 11s on M cartels and it just didn't feel right. Way more support and comfort with the L.


----------

